

Show HN: DoodleCam - cryptoz
http://doodlec.am

======
rjb
The video is too professional and very dry. Show the app being used with some
really clever use cases, people having a good time passing their creations
around. Sell the emotional side of it, not the utility.

One suggestion, your examples photos should have people in them. I am much
more inclined to share a photo of a creature about to chomp off my girlfriends
head than of saucers flying over Chicago. People mostly use their camera
phones to take group photos and portraits, so I think it will help creatively
dictate what images you will offer.

------
dc-tech-fan
Works on the new Evo 4G LTE.

I wish it had drawing ability, but your art skills are way better than
anything I could do.

Was this inspired by Windoodles? <http://windoodles.tumblr.com/>

------
mattdeboard
So it's photoshop for Android pics, except you don't have any control over
what the final product looks like?

~~~
cryptoz
Yes, kind of. We're going to build in control soon but didn't get that in time
for the beta. There will be doodle packs that are from featured artists, and
users will be able to cycle through different doodles and even place them
where they see fit.

------
Eduard
crashes on my HTC Desire HD after taking the photo.

~~~
cryptoz
Thanks for the report. I'll fix this right away and put out an update tonight!

